# Any ideas?



## mrmoohouse (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi there,

My doctor told me I have IBS about 7 months ago, and whilst I've tried many different potential remedies, including diet changes and exercise, I'm not any better off.

I'm worried that my body is telling me it's more than just IBS though, and I was wondering if anyone could give me any input.

I've had lower back problems now since around the same time I started noticing IBS symptoms. The lower back pain is most pronounced when standing, lifting, lying down, though it's better when sitting. I also have pain in my right hip. This is quite noticeable if I put any weight on that side of my body, especially when trying to put on shoes (I have to prop up my weight against a wall) I've also been suffering from extreme fatigue, and have hardly been able to go out and do anything. I am a PhD student, and my desk has been empty for months - not only because of the fatigue, but also my IBS symptoms. I've been trying to work from home, but the fatigue just drains me dry and it's hard to concentrate for long periods. I have to nap in the daytime to bring my energy back up, sometimes even after sleeping for 12 hours, I'll wake up groggy, and still have to nap in the day. The fatigue is also now accompanied by a kind of slight pressure and pain on my chest, and I'm having to take deep breaths to feel better. I've also been getting really lightheaded over the past few months. Normally towards the evening.

I've been wondering if maybe I suffer from FMS or CFS, though I'm unsure about the pain factor with FMS - my pain is largely in my stomach, back, and hip.

It's starting to affect my marriage, my wife thinks I'm not doing enough to help myself, even though everything I've tried has practically had no effect, and she resents the fact that I can't do much because of my fatigue. This is just making me feel worse.

If anyone has any thoughts on whether this sounds anything like FMS or CFS, or any suggestions in general, I'd be very appreciative.

Kind regards

Edit: I'm a 29 y/o male, I'm also not taking anything, apart from occasional Solpadol when my back is in too much pain.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am also in chronic pain and I am also always tired.

You are not alone on this.


----------

